# Trek is the best



## tallcyclist (May 31, 2010)

I have been a Trek fan and customer for the last 6 years,and i got to say they are best.On May 10,2010 i needed a new back wheel for my 2008 Trek 1.5 i went to my local bike shop and they gave me a brand new wheel free of charge Treks waranty is the best.I was so excited  to ride my bike again as soon i got home from the bike shop i went for a bike ride and guess what happens my frame brakes.I was so upset,what the hell am i gonna do now i don't have money like that to go buy a new bike,i thought about maybe welding the break but that wouldn't work so i took my bike back to my bike shop on Monday May 17th and got a brand new frame a 2010 Trek 2.3.I cant believe they actually gave me that frame on Wednesday May 19th i didn't have to pay a dime free of charge,wow Trek is the best.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

They are even very, very fair when it comes to crash replacement after 3 years of ownership.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Treks are good bikes


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

This is good to know. I just got a 4.7 a few weeks ago. I'm happy with it so far, and I'm glad to know that people who have owned them for a while are happy with the service.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

My definition of good does not involve frame and components breaking and then being covered under warranty. My definition would be frame and components not requiring warranty service.

That being said, the Trek store in Toronto was really good about warranty for a pair of Bontrager MTB shoes that I commute with. The velcro started peeling from the strap. I walked in with them on my feet. Showed them the problem, they grabbed a new pair from the back, swapped my cleats and sent me on my way. No receipt. Needless to say I was pleased.

Trek makes good stores.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Best Warranty*



tober1 said:


> My definition of good does not involve frame and components breaking and then being covered under warranty. My definition would be frame and components not requiring warranty service.


The best warranty is the one you never have to use. 

Not sure these endorsements of broken parts would make me want to rush out and buy a Trek product.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> The best warranty is the one you never have to use.


Although this is certainly true, if you consider the sheer number of Treks sold, they are going to have warranty claims. One of the reasons I've been on various Trek bike over the last 20 years is their warranty. I haven't needed to make a claim yet. I'm happy to see this OP's post rather than what you may find for some of the other manufacturers.


----------



## moreair (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a walking testament for Trek's warranty for the mtb side. I had a ten year old frame that broke in 2008 and they gave me $400 for it towards a new bike. Then I had issues with Fisher hard-tail frame and they replaced twice. I am surprised Trek has not banned me from buying their bikes.When I pull the trigger on a road bike, it will be a Trek / Fisher from my lbs.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> The best warranty is the one you never have to use.
> 
> Not sure these endorsements of broken parts would make me want to rush out and buy a Trek product.


Remember, the more products a company sells, the more warranty issues will occur. What matters is not the quantity of warranty claims, but the RATE of warranty claims.

I have never heard any complaint about Maserati reliability problems. But I occasionally hear about Honda owners having to go in for service. By your logic above, Maserati builds a far more reliable car than Honda.

It's important to recognize that a 20% rate of failure with a company like Maserati might only result in 50 or 100 cars being affected. But a 3% rate with a company like Honda might result in hundreds or even thousands of cars being affected.

Since we cannot know what each company's warranty RATE is, we cannot definitively say that one company builds more reliable bikes than another. Fact. 

So I'd say the post-purchase product support and customer satisfaction is actually one of the best ways to determine which bike to buy.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

TiCruiser said:


> Although this is certainly true, if you consider the sheer number of Treks sold, they are going to have warranty claims. One of the reasons I've been on various Trek bike over the last 20 years is their warranty. I haven't needed to make a claim yet. I'm happy to see this OP's post rather than what you may find for some of the other manufacturers.





WhiskeyNovember said:


> Remember, the more products a company sells, the more warranty issues will occur. What matters is not the quantity of warranty claims, but the RATE of warranty claims.
> 
> I have never heard any complaint about Maserati reliability problems. But I occasionally hear about Honda owners having to go in for service. By your logic above, Maserati builds a far more reliable car than Honda.
> 
> ...


+1

I completely agree.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (Jul 13, 2009)

If trek made crappy bikes they wouldn't make any money because they would be busy replacing them all the time. My point being that there must be some quality in the product if you are going to stand behind it like Trek does.


----------

